# Cannot get sources for 9.0-RELEASE



## big_girl (May 19, 2012)

Hi,

I'm hoping to rebuild my kernel. However, I cannot install the kernel sources from the installer disc or FTP sites. After running *sysinstall*, and trying to install from the 9.0-RELEASE .iso DVD I used to install FreeBSD, I get an error message,


```
Unable to transfer the base distribution from cd0.
```

Following that, another popup window says,


```
Couldn't extract the following distributions. This may be because they weren't available in
 installation media you've chosen
base kernels GENERIC src sbase sinclude sbin
```

I get similar messages about not finding the sources when trying the FTP or HTTP/FTP options. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. This is really frustrating. 

Best,
-bg


----------



## gkontos (May 19, 2012)

Link: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172


----------

